# QLD Peel island 3 day camping trip



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey everybody,
Just got back from an amazing weekend on peel island. I've got a lot cuts and bruises but it was all worth it.

Day 1: Started off Sunday morning first weekend of holidays launching from Cleveland boat ramp, next to the VMA. AdrianK and I took the tandem island with the sail but there was not a drop of wind so we had to peddle to over to peel which took maybe an hour and a half - two hours.

We got to south west rocks on the high tide and decided to try our luck on the local bream population. AdrianK tied on a rapala XR6 while I tied on an atomic hard. This particular atomic hard had caught us 41 fish up to date the majority being bream and Flathead and it didn't fail us catching a bream after just a couple of casts.Unfortunately there was no more fish to be caught today so we headed over to the main beach to set up camp. Pictures say a thousand words...
















We spent the rest of the afternoon relaxing. Went for a swim, watched stingrays swim past our campsite every 5 minutes and enjoyed some afternoon snacks with some ice cold coke  No fishing but lots of fun!
















Day 2: The next morning we headed out determined to find the fish. We headed out over the drop off near south west rocks and started flicking plastics. Plenty of hits but no hookups all morning we began thinking of heading in when our heavy outfit went off. Not long later a legal snapper joined us in the kayak. fish measured at 37cm not a big fish but lots of fun! He was caught with the pearl blue glimmer zman minnows on a 1/4 tt snake head jighead.








Went back to camp as the heat really began to sting. We went for another swim which was extremely refreshing. We relaxed at camp for around an hour again ice cold coke and food. Around this time we noticed a yellow adventure island sailing over to the main beach. Not sure if that was an Akff member or not but if it was sorry for not saying hey!

We decided to make something of the day so I tied on a surface lure, a sugapen 70mm, and decided we would head down the rocks near the wrecks on the south east side of the island. While just testing a few retrieves with AdrianK in a spot we NEVER thought to have caught fish and all of a sudden **blop**. Woah theres something chasing this. Let it sit, flick flick flick, pause. weight loads up on the rod. Yep I'm on, and theres ink coming from him :shock: ... This isn't a fish. CRAP GET THE SQUID JIGS. brought him in and Yes Calamari on a surface lure! How cool is that! Nothing to cook the squid so he was released.








Now this is where the fun began. AdrianK and I both tied on squid jigs and went back out to the same spot. AdrianK's first cast, zzz zzz zzz, big squid and three squid trying to take the jig out of his mouth. I cast to where the squid were, zzz zzz zzz, double hook up!!! :lol: Mine is about a 1/3 of the size... his squid is an absolute beast! 
















The fishing was so crazy we got the camera out and recorded the fishing! We released both our squid and went back out to the same spot. Once again AdrianK hookups I cast out and catch the one following him! Double Hookup again!!! This time 2 large squid! Nowhere near the size of AdrianK's beast earlier but still big northern calamari! (poor filming I know)




we caught half a dozen squid in less then 15 minutes! An amazing session landbased after travelling halfway around the island 3 hours earlier!

Some stunning sunsets over the island each afternoon... 








Day 3: A refreshing change of pace I got a sleep in :lol: This was the perfect morning to head home! The wind was heading south so instead of heading back to Cleveland we decided to head further south to Redland bay via Coochie Mudlo. From the Redland bay boat ramp its about a 5 minute ride home so it was perfect course home. We launched at about 8 am and had one of the smoothest sails of all time. We barely touched our mirage drives all the way to Coochie. We stopped off at Coochie for a burger and a coke where I landed a just under legal Flathead to keep me entertained  
We then kept going along just drifting away from Coochie we past the red drum and Bang! ZZZZ! Woah this is a better fish! a short tussel later and a low 40's snapper is on board!  YES what a way to end the trip !








Everything caught over the weekend was released in good health. I cannot even explain how enjoyable the weekend was after a stressful term of assesment. I know the report is lengthy there's a lot to talk about! :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a nice place to spend a few days isn't it. It's been a while since I visited there but it is always nice to spend a few nights in Horseshoe Bay. (even better when the $300K boats are there with their bikini clad women on them :twisted: ) Next time catch some pike and fish off the beach if there is a high tide at night. Caught plenty of tailor, sharks, stingrays and flathead while sinking a stubbie or three on pike fillets.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top weekend. Its a good time of year for extended yak camping trips. Thumbs up for the Helinox. Ive used mine a lot. Usually struggle to get my bum on it as its always the most popular seat!


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

We actually got two Helinox Chairs, and caught up in the euphoria of credit card/internet transactions, then picked up the Helinox table.
All are way cool - the table was easily flat and stable enough to cook up the Jetboil, and all items fold away to very small, light weight packages - great for camping from yaks.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good trip there WhipperSnapper and AdrianK....a pearl in the gem of Moreton Bay.

I've been there with Lapse (Alex)and theclick (Andy), it is was great stuff, with Grinz making an appearance paddling his stinker :lol: (lazylog). No cold beers were offered by the 'mother ship' captain.



Lapse said:


> Peel has to be one of the top spots in Aus for a yak camping trip! The fish are a bit fiddly, but the scenery makes up for it. On the right day, you get good scenery and good fishing!
> 
> Next time you go over, take along the snorkelling gear, there are a corals around the South Eastern rocks, and I reckon Goat/Bird would be good as well.


As Alex said, the snorkelling was good. Add the Spit. Easy to fill in an hour or two, for some great underwater viewing. BTW, cobia _have_ been caught at the SW Spit rocks.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Very jealous boys. Looks like a great weekend.
Fancy releasing calamari like that. It had jewfish bait written all over it!

Keep having fun
Al


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeeet ;-)


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

kayakone said:


> As Alex said, the snorkelling was good. Add the Spit. Easy to fill in an hour or two, for some great underwater viewing. BTW, cobia _have_ been caught at the SW Spit rocks.


We regretted not bringing snorkelling gear! There was some amazing coral and sand at times, including the south east side near the wrecks and horseshoe bay. This is where we _intented_ to camp but we figured if we were to do some dawn missions to south west rocks we wouldn't want to pedal across the island everyday! Next time jetboil frying pan for the squid!


----------

